# Costa Brava, Empuriabrava



## Freizeit (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo.
Ich fahre mit meiner Familie am 19.06.2010 für 3 Wochen nach Empuribrava:q. Wir haben da ein Haus direkt am Kanal (heißt Tordera glaube ich). 
Da ich meine Familie nicht lange allein lassen kann, werde ich nur direkt am Haus meine Ruten auslegen. Ich wollte eine ältere Karpfenrute und 'ne noch ältere Stippe mitnehmen (hinterher abspülen dürfte ja reichen).
Meine Frage ist nun: 

Kann man in der Nähe günstig Angelgerät kaufen? In Rosas soll ja ein größerer Laden sein und dann gibts da noch Peters Fishing?
Wie wird so ein Kanal beangelt?
Was kann man dort alles fangen? 

Ich habe schon einiges nachgegoogelt und auch sonst schon was gefunden. Aber über das Angeln in besagten Kanälen war nicht viel dabei#d.

Schöne Grüße (irgendwie kann ich gar nicht aufhören, mich auf den Urlaub zu freuen)


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hallo Freizeit
Ich fahre schon sehr lange nach Rosas.
Vorweg erstmal: Die Kanäle von Empuria sind total verschmutzt, würde mich wundern wenn da überhaupt viel lebt. Ausserdem werden da im Sommer ständig Schiffe vorbeifahren und die Mücken dich mit den tödlichsten Viren infizieren.
Wenn du auf www.empuriabrava-info.net gehst wirst du ja sehen das es trotzdem der schönste Urlaubsort der Welt ist.
Zu den Läden: Mir sind 3 Stück in Rosas bekannt, den größten kannst du vergessen! Das ist Abzocke was die da machen! Die Angelshops sind alle an der Einfahrt zu Roses Fischereihafen, der neben der BP Tanke ist meiner Meinung nach der beste, die Frau die dort gelegentlich ist spricht sogar einigermaßen deutsch.
Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Abend oder Morgen einfach mal mir die Zeit zunehmen und irgendwohin fahren zum Angeln. Möglich wären da zum Beispiel      St. Marti(kleines Dorf mit röhmiscvhen Ausgrabungen), Roses Die Schutzmole z. B., oder ein Stückchen weiter Zum Cap Norfeu hin. Wenn man zum El Bulli fährt kommt vorher eine Bucht namens Cala Rostella da kannst du gut angeln(ist aber verboten, wird jedoch nicht überprüft) 
Ich sag mal zum Fang, erwarte nichts allzu tolles ich habe zwar schon größere Brocken rausgeholt aber im gesamten fängt man je nach Köder erstmal nur Meerjunker oder Bogas(im Hafen kannst du in einer Stunde 50 rausziehen) und wenn du meinen Geheimköder benutzen würdest könntest du Goldstriemen fangen die sind gut.
Gruss scorp und einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Freizeit (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Danke, scorp

Super, dein Hinweis zu den Angelgeschäften.
Ich denke mir, dass die Kanäle nicht unbedingt das NonPlusUltra des Fischens sind. Vielleicht schaffe ich auch mal, einen von deinen Vorschlägen anzunehmen. 
Wie erwähnt, kann ich meine Familie (schwerstbehinderte Tochter) aber nicht allzulange alleine lassen. Da wäre ich schon über ein paar "Elritzen" aus den Kanälen dankbar.

Gruß Freizeit


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Na mit deiner Tochter ist das dann wirklich schwierig die kannste ja nich immer so allein lassen. Elritzen wirst du allerdings bestimmt nicht fangen. Das sind meines Erachtens nach ja so kleine Süßwasserfische die klares Wasser brauchen und kein verschmutztes, trübes Salzwasser. Vielleicht kann man da Äschen fangen, aber ich kann für nichts garantieren da mir die Erfolgsaussichten an Plätzen die zu Fuß zu erreichen sind definitiv höher schienen.


----------



## Freizeit (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hi Scorp.
Mit den Elritzen hast du Recht. Ich meinte damit ja auch nur, dass ich überhaupt was fangen möchte (nur keine Petermännchen). 
Deshalb habe ich ja auch hier im Forum nachgefragt. 
Über die Meeräsche habe ich mich schon im Internet schlaugemacht. Ein "heikler" Angelfisch, den man mit Brot oder fleischlichem Naturköder auf Grund oder mit Pose fangen kann. Ob ich den auch in "meinem" Kanal fange, werde ich nach dem Urlaub mal berichten.
Aber welche Fischarten sonst noch da rum schwimmern, würd mich schon interessieren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

dazu kann ich jetzt nicht direkt was sagen aber essen kannst du die auf keinen fall. Mit Petermännchen hatte ich bisher noch keine probleme( heisst ich habe noch keins gefangen). Mein Vater is aber mal in eins reingetreten und das is echt heftig. Mehr Probleme kann man mit drachenköpfen haben die wirst du aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht im kanal finden die wollens eher felsig. Also ich denke man kann durchaus etwas fangen: Meeräschen, sind nicht besonders wählerisch, dann bogas die sind in riesigen schwärmen unterwegs und fressen alles( hab sie mal mit nudeln gefangen), vllt bandbrassen, kann ich aber nicht garantieren, dann wären da noch grundeln. kann aber je nach ort noch variieren. vllt haste glück und hast ein stück kanal das einigermassen sauber ist da kannste dann wahrscheinlich sogar recht viel fangen. kannst ja dann auch mal nach deinem urlaub berichten. Nochwas: vllt kannst du ja nachts angeln gehen wenn dein kind schläft? da kann man auch was fangen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hallo,

ich rate dir auch davon ab, irgend etwas aus den Kanälen oder er Muga zu essen. Der größte Teil der Aale die sich in der Muga im Mündungsbereich befinden ist menschlicher Natur. Beim Baden in Mündungsbereich immer Mund zu machen!
Was man aber an der Muga gut machen kann ist sein Auto waschen. Man fährt in eine Furt, parkt und wäscht sein Auto. 
Wie schon dazu angeraten, würde ich auch empfehlen Richtung Rosas oder weiter zu fahren, wenn irgendwie möglich.
In den Buchten dort oder hinter Rosas ist es schöner und ruhiger, nur weiß ich nicht, ob ihr es dorthin schafft.
Wenn ihr etwas in die Berge und dann auf die andere Seite fahrt, kommt ihr nach El Port de la Selva. Dort könnte man auch Angeln (Tagesausflug).
http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...7,3.182602&spn=0.154111,0.330276&z=12&iwloc=A

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Freizeit (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Danke, Scorp.
Da unser Haus eigentlich am letzten Kanal liegt, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass es nicht ganz so dreckig ist. 
Das man die Fische nicht essen sollte, bereitet mir keine Schwierigkeiten. Ansonsten werde ich mich nach dem Urlaub auf jeden Fall melden und Bericht erstatten. 

An Mr. Sprock.
Auch dir danke ich für die Tipps.
Aber da meine Tochter im Rollstuhl sitzt, kann ich sie schlecht an den Strand oder sogar Klippen mitnehmen. Und meine Frau mit ihr allein lassen, geht halt nur mal kurz.
Der Tipp von Scorp mit dem Nachtangeln ist auch gut gemeint, aber auch nicht realisierbar. Aber der Hinweis mit den Drachenköpfen bzw. Petermännchen beruhigt mich ein bischen, lässt mich aber bei unbekannten Fischen nicht leichtsinnig werden.

PS.: Mit dem berichten nach dem Urlaub mache ich auf jeden Fall. Es kann aber dauern.
Achso Scorp. Mit dem Geheimköder meintest du aber nicht etwa die Nudeln, oder?


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

di nudeln sind nich mein geheimköder. das is eine ganz bestimmte algenart die ich nur an einem platz gesehen habe bisher. 
Mit deinem Kanal weiß ich ja nicht. Ein hauptkanal hat vielmehr wasseraustausch als so ein abgestandener nebenkanal. 
Und deine Tochter müsstest du ja nich auf dem strand mitnehmen, kannst ja auf eine hafenmole gehen und ihr was zu lesen geben( wenn sie denn was liest)
Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## koopie (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Also ich angel in Empuriabrava an den Kanälen schon seit ca 10 jahren und habe da schon hunderte Fische rausgeholt.
Meist tagsüber Meeräschen, mit Baguette oder toast als Köder. meine schwerste Meeräsche war ungefähr 1,5kg. Abends dann auf Grund mit Tauwurm habe ich schon einige Aale rausgeholt und seit ca 1-2 JAhren auch große Wolfsbarsche. Außerdem noch Meerbrassen.
Eine Angelart die dort oft betrieben wird, ist die mit einem großen Drilling und dadrüber an der Schnur ein Klumpen Brot. Halte nicht viel davon, da die Fische dadurch sehr verletzt werden können und ich sowiso die meisten wieder reinlasse.
Petermännchen habe ich da noch nie gefangen.Nur so ne Art Steinbeißer, die sehen so ähnlich aus und viele verwechseln diese.

Naja und so dreckig ist das Wasser in den Kanälen auch nicht. Es sieht meist nur so aus, da das Wasser aufgewirbelt ist und der Grund schlammig ist. Ich gehe da bedenkenlos schwimmen^^.


----------



## Freizeit (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hey Koopie.
Vielen Dank. Das hört sich ja gut an und lässt mich hoffen. Über die Wasserqualität in den Kanälen habe ich schon die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen gelesen. Ich höre zwar auf das, was mir gesagt wird, bilde mir diesbezüglich aber auch eine eigene Meinung, wenn ich die Gegebenheiten sehe.
Vielleicht kannst du mir noch ein paar Fragen beantworten?
Sind das richtige Tauwürmer, die du nimmst? Ich habe mal irgendwas von so einem ausländischen Wurm (aus Korea?) gehört, der den Angler in die Finger zwickt.
Ach so. Und wie fängt man die Meerbrassen?
Besten Dank im Voraus schon mal.

Freizeit.


----------



## koopie (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Naja die Tauwürmer, die ich da benutzt habe,habe ich mir aus Deutschland mitgebracht. keine Ahnung, ob man die auch in Spanien kaufen kann. Außerdem wäre ich bei meinem Konsum schon arm^^, da Würmer meines Erachtens ziemlich teuer sind.
Meerbrassen am Tag zu fangen ist ziemlich schwierig/selten. die meisten habe ich nachts auf Grund eben mit Tauwürmern oder mit diesen beißenden Wattwürmern gefangen. Ich hab aber noch nie auf diese Würmer Aale oder Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Nachts fängt man auch gut auf Pose mit einfachen kleinen Haken und Toast große Meeräschen. Haken/Toast möglichst knapp über dem Grund anbieten.
Naja am Besten selber ausprobieren.Jeder hat ja seine eigene Methode

Gruß
Koopie


----------



## Freizeit (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Schönen Dank für die Informationen. Auch den Hinweis mit den Würmern finde ich wichtig.
Du hast mir schon echt weitergeholfen.

Gruß Freizeit


----------



## Freizeit (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

So. Noch dreimal schlafen, dann gehts los. Ich krieg das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.
Melde mich jetzt erstmal ab. Denke mal, das ich Ende Juli / Anfang August berichten kann.

Bis dann


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

schreibste jetzt auch mal wies war?


----------



## Freizeit (13. August 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

So, bin wieder da.
Und was war? Wieder Pech gehabt. Auf der Anreise erhielten wir einen Anruf, das unser gebuchtes Haus durch den Sch.... Tramuntana Wind am Abend vorher unbewohnbar gemacht wurde. In der Hauptsaison einen Ersatz zu bekommen, ist schwer und so waren wir am Anfang mitten in den Bergen (Palau Servedera oder so.) untergebracht. An Angeln nicht zu denken.
Haben dann aber doch noch ein Häuschen am "Noguera"-Kanal beziehen können.
Bin dann aber (wegen dem ganzen Stress und der WM ...geb ich ja zu...) leider nur zwei Mal für jeweils ungefähr zwei Stunden dazu gekommen, meine Ruten ins Wasser zu halten.
Das erst Mal hatte ich eine Rute auf Grund mit Tintenfisch (in Salzwasser konserviert) draussen, an der sich nichts getan hat. Die zweite Rute, mit Pose knapp über Grund und Weissbrot bestückt, war zwar ein Magnet für die Fische, aber die waren zu klein, um überhaupt an den Haken ranzukommen. Also Schneider geblieben.
Beim zweiten Mal wieder die Rute mit Tintenfisch auf Grund, wieder nichts. Die zweite Rute mit Pose war diesmal ungefähr im Mittelwasser und auch wieder mit Weissbrot. Ich hatte, neben den kleinen Zupfern der Kleinfische, mehrere Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Letztendlich ist es mir aber doch gelungen einen schönen Fisch zu fangen. Es war eine Brassenart mit zwei hellgelben Streifen, die an der leichten Stipprute recht gut gekämpft hat. Sie war knapp 45 cm lang und hochrückig. Das Gewicht schätze ich so auf 1-2 Pfund.
Wenn ich ein Bild finde, stelle ich es mal hier rein.

Zur Wasserqualität in den Kanälen kann ich keine wissenschaftliche Ausführungen machen. Familien gegenüber unseres Hauses haben mit ihren zwei Kindern jeden Tag im Kanal gebadet und Dreck habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Klar schwamm da mal eine Plastiktüte oder auch mal eine Handvoll Rasenschnitt, aber bei dem Wind, der oft herrschte, hatte ich mit mehr Unrat gerechnet. Aber es waren nur Blätter und kleine Äste, die oben schwammen.

Fürs nächste Jahr ist angedacht, wieder nach Empuriabrava zu fahren. Sollte es klappen und wir wieder ein Haus am Kanal nehmen (wegen meiner Tochter müssen wir ein Rollstuhlgerechtes Haus haben), werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder die Ruten einpacken.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

na dann haste ja doch noch deinen erfolg gehabt! freut mich für dich. Und das mit dem Haus war wohl echt pech! und über ein bild von deinem fisch würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Bassattack (14. August 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hallo lieben Kanal-Angler von Empuriabrava

Das Wasser in den Kanälen in Empuriabrava und Umgebung ist SAuber und frei von Schardstoffen

Jeglicher Fisch kann man essen ohne bedenken ,aus ein ganz einfachen grund ,wenn man an den Kanälen ein Flusskrebs reuse reinsetzt weiss man warum Sie ist voll mit Edelkrebse ,die zumal in Deutschland in den meisten Gewässern schon ausgestorben sind ,durch verunreinigungen und Schardstoffe in den Gewässsern Deutschlands ,der Edelkrebs brauch ein hohen PH wert zumal bei geringsten wasser-bakterien oder schardstoffe/Verunreinigung stirbt und somit ein vorkommen in diesen Kanälen unmöglich ist geschweigedesen eine Fortpflanzung .

Ich hoffe ich konnte einige hir helfen,und wie gesagt das Wasser in Spanien oder Katalunien ,semtliiche Kanäle werden von Stauseen aus den Bergen oder Umliegende Flüsse bewessert,und zumal  die Stauseen ein besseren PH wert und weniger schardstoffe besitzen als die meisten in DEutschland .#6#6
|wavey:Gruss Mario
SORRY FOR MY BAD GERMAN
VISCA CATALUÑA
ESPAÑA POR SIEMPRE


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

da gibts flusskrebse? ich dachte das wär salzwasser!


----------



## Bassattack (14. August 2010)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> da gibts flusskrebse? ich dachte das wär salzwasser!




Wenn du die Kanäle im Küstenbereich meinst ja da ist teillweisse SAlzwasser drinnen oder besser gesagt Brackwasser,ich beziehe mich ,auf Landesinnere #6


----------



## BullPower (22. September 2011)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hallo,
hab das Forum über die Google-Suche gefunden und mich sofort angemeldet.

Fahre nun schon einige Jahre nach Roses an der Costa Brava und frage mich immer wieder welche Papiere und welche Ausrüstung (was ist da vorgeschrieben) ich benötige wenn ich hier angeln will. Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben das die ganzen Leute die ich hier angeln sehe überhaupt eine Ahnung vom fischen haben... 

Meine nächste Frage wäre wie man die gefangenen Fische hältern darf/kann wenn man einige Stunden am Meer sitzt, angelt und auch etwas fängt. Eine Kühlbox wäre ja in diesem Fall nur supoptimal, oder?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und viele Grüße aus dem auch heute noch sonnigen Roses an der Costa Brava

Torsten


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Hey torsten willkommen im Board, ist genau meine Ecke da. Ich bin auch schon seit Jahren immer wieder in Roses. Fische gehört für mich dazu, ich persöhnlich nehme immer eine kleine Kühltasche mit und pack ein paar Kühlakkus darein, geht natürlich nicht bei Großfisch. Daran scheitere ich haber bis dato. hier habe ich schon einiges über die Region geschrieben http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=12
Zur Lizenz, das ist unterschiedlich. Es gibt soweit ich weis welche für Boot im Meer, Meer von der Küste aus und für Süßwasser. Die Karte gilt glaube ich dann nur für Catalonien. Wo man sie kriegt? Ich denke mal Figueras aber ich weis es niet. 
Beste Grüße in den Süden!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

Ergänzendes Zitat aus zuverlässiger Quelle,nur veraltet 


> Angellizenz bekommst du in 5 Min bei Departement de Agricultura i Pesca in Figueres, oder eben teurer in den Angelläden. Kompliziert ist das nicht.


----------



## BullPower (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

So, für dieses Jahr bin ich wieder zurück und nächstes Jahr gehts im Mai und im September wahrscheinlich wieder nach Roses. Ich denke bis dahin werde ich alle benötigten Sachen zusammen haben und auch fischen gehen.

Sollte ich etwas fangen, wovon ich ausgehe werde ich die Bilder natürlich posten.

Kühltasche mit Akkus ist natürlich auch eine Lösung, allerdings nichts für lange Zeit. Mal schauen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Costa Brava, Empuriabrava*

JamJam lecker Doraden. Würd mich freuen wenn du was berichtest. Ich werd in 3 Wochen nochmal für 2 wochen unten sein, danach werd ich wohl auch wieder einen Bericht posten, dann aber im anderen Thread.


----------

